# How Important is High School Soccer???



## etc1217 (Oct 4, 2016)

This topic may have been hashed out already...but how important is high school soccer in the scheme of wanting to play college??? Or is club more important when it comes to college scouts?? Just curious.


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 4, 2016)

Club is way more important than high school, but coaches will travel to see the players that they are interested in when they play in high school. It is a good way to see them integrate with a different set of players in a different setting. But it is the club setting that is where the most exposure happens.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Club is way more important than high school, but coaches will travel to see the players that they are interested in when they play in high school. It is a good way to see them integrate with a different set of players in a different setting. But it is the club setting that is where the most exposure happens.


Cali, are girls more prone to injury in high school or club?


----------



## sandshark (Oct 4, 2016)

High school in most cases brings back the "fun factor" of soccer. I would never make my kids skip High School soccer. We found that our DD playing in High School has a school pride factor that is lost in club. It is a hard transition on playing down to the HS level of play and yes I think injury is more possible in HS soccer because of the mix of talent level. It seems what some kids lack in skill they will try and make up in brute, physical play and that will bring injuries. But my DD loves playing with all her friends in front of her school under the lights. Don't let the clubs rob your child of these memories.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 4, 2016)

My freshman has been looking forward to playing HS soccer so much, it would crush her not to do it.  She likes the prestige it brings socially at her school.  Plus she's excited to play with friends who are at other clubs.  I'm sure it is different depending on the HS.  I'd like to hear from parents on the forum who have kids playing in college today (any level) and their views in hindsight on the + or - of playing or skipping HS ball.


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 4, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cali, are girls more prone to injury in high school or club?


Way more, because the skill level just isn't there in many cases. I have seen girls embarrassed by a more technical player, which leads to retribution...If my daughter had to choose between high school and playing in an advanced league, her goal is to play at the highest level she can. She has an ambition to play professionally in Europe for a year or two post college, so having less opportunity for injuries by not playing high school would be her decision if she had to choose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Way more, because the skill level just isn't there in many cases. I have seen girls embarrassed by a more technical player, which leads to retribution...If my daughter had to choose between high school and playing in an advanced league, her goal is to play at the highest level she can. She has an ambition to play professionally in Europe for a year or two post college, so having less opportunity for injuries by not playing high school would be her decision if she had to choose.


You coach high school?


----------



## pulguita (Oct 4, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Club is way more important than high school, but coaches will travel to see the players that they are interested in when they play in high school. It is a good way to see them integrate with a different set of players in a different setting. But it is the club setting that is where the most exposure happens.


According to who?  Which one more resembles what they will see in college?  Which fulfills their needs?  Which gives them recognition among their peers?  For some this may be their greatest moments being part of a team and all that it entails.  For college recruitment sure  club has it, for pure enjoyment its up to each kid.  My kids greatest moment so far was scoring a game tying goal in a CIF semifinal.  She has won everything at club and ODP.  The only people that saw all those were some parents and scouts.  The only thing you get to carry with you when you are done with the game are the friendships you built and the memories you have.  I say get as many as you can while you can.  Injuries happen at anytime and frankly with as much soccer as I have seen its just as overall crappy in club as in high school.  Please note I said overall, the league your kid and my kid played in in high school is fairly decent.  Some of our club games were junk.


----------



## madcow (Oct 4, 2016)

etc1217 said:


> This topic may have been hashed out already...but how important is high school soccer in the scheme of wanting to play college??? Or is club more important when it comes to college scouts?? Just curious.


In the whole scheme of things, high school isn't that helpful for playing college ball. Namely because there are few chances for a large # of coaches to come watch players. My daughter's school is right down the street from a local college. That coach would cruise by every once in a while, but he is the exception not the rule. With that said, most girls don't play HS for the college aspect. It is the social part of the game. My daughter has a love/ hate relationship with HS. She plays defense in club, but gets to play forward/ attacking mid in HS. She gets to be the big playmaker and loves it. 
The level of talent in her opponents is not great (for the most part), but the level of her teammates is not great as well. Soooo many turnovers, missed passes, heavy touches, bad shots, etc. But I don't think she would give it up for anything. 
Some of my daughter's club teammates skip HS and just trains with younger boys or girls during the HS break. There are also some college camps during the winter that some girls attend, which can make HS impossible to play. So, there is no right answer, it is whatever your daughter wants to do.


----------



## mirage (Oct 4, 2016)

Most of the responses thus far have been from the player or player's parents perspective and not the coaches.  If you think about what DA/ECNL showcases and playoffs bring (and NL games too), they have a collection of top tier players in a single location at the same time.  Translate that to coach-speak, the hard work has been done for them.  No need to travel all over the place looking for handful of players here and there.  These players have been filtered by their clubs and the leagues.  Its a easy shopping for the coaches.  They just saved a tone of time and expenses recruiting around the country.  What high school games are going to do that for them?  CIF Final? Maybe, but to be frank, DA does not allow high school plays so that layer of players are gone.  Currently, ECNL allows but just wait until DA girls happens next season and all those players will be gone too.  High school soccer will mean even less for coaches.

I'm not saying that players don't get recruited out of HS games - it happens and I know of two recent examples, but its rare.  Having said that I've talked to many college coaches that have said that they goto "local" HS games time to time (because they can) but there are no statistics on local HS recruits so who knows how that fares.

Clearly, playing HS and maintaining grades at the same time does emulate college players (somewhat) but I haven't met a coach that takes this aspect of HS game into a consideration yet.  The balancing act of athletics and academics is simply expected.

So back to OP's question, is it important?  The answer is depends on who's eyes you are looking through.  For the players and families - most likely.  For the coaches, not really or more politely, no so much.


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Oct 4, 2016)

Beautiful response. 
For the top level DA player high school will not be an option. 
All of the previous years of insights will not matter much if your daughter is a high level player vying for a spot on a YNT, or college spot.


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 4, 2016)

pulguita said:


> According to who?


According to me...I answered the question according to our experience. Why do I have to make accommodations for every other possible personal history? The question was posed regarding:


etc1217 said:


> how important is high school soccer in the scheme of wanting to play college??? Or is club more important when it comes to college scouts??


It didn't ask if any girls had positive high school experiences, or felt school pride, or won a CIF game...I just thought I would give an answer to etc1217 that conveyed our reality.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 4, 2016)

I agree with Pulgita.  College is just like high school soccer with better players.  Is it important for recruiting?  Absolutely not.  Any player that is recruited from high school play is a black swan.  High school soccer is a social activity that teaches soft skills that are valuable in high school and life.  I am very anti high school soccer and I was even able to convince my daughter not to play for the first 7 or 8 games of one of her seasons and she was miserable.  Not because of the level of play or the recruiting opportunity but because of the friendships and the sense of school pride.  That has translated well for her in college especially as a freshman making a significant contribution to a top level team.  

My daughter only played in one playoff game ever for high school.  However, one of her best friends who would have never been good enough to play on her club team got to play side by side with her in HS and she relished the chance to play with this friend.  This friend is now enrolled in the same college and she is still part of her support network.  They will be lifetime friends.  THAT has value.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't know of a single HS player, boy or girl, who wouldn't want to play for their HS team, unless parent or some club coach persuaded them not to play. All DA players I know, would love to play HS if it would be allowed. 
Social and life aspect to represent your school colors is huge and, in my opinion, should be experienced by each and every kid in HS.


----------



## etc1217 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you, everyone for your candor and experiences.  The only reason I ask is because my DD would love to play HS but the coach is being a true A$$ to her.  So she may have to forgo HS and it's bumming her out.  But she was worry if it will affect her potential of college play but by reading everyone's post, not really.  The sad part is that her HS coach really doesn't know soccer very well (who is a Biology teacher, who claims he played back in the day) and gives directions that contradict what her club coaches teach.  So she is constantly looking confused because she's trying to play the way she has been taught by club coaches then he tries to correct her....for example...during practice, my DD is a CB, so she ran into the goal box to clear the ball because they were playing with no goalies...he told her you shouldn't be in the box, she ran into the box to clear the ball...so she looked at him with a confused look, so she was thinking... what should I have done...let the other team score and not defend my goal??  As much as she wants to play with her friends in HS, she is having a hard time dealing with the HS coach's soccer logic and she isn't the only one on the team who thinks he is an idiot.


----------



## madcow (Oct 5, 2016)

You've already started practice?


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 5, 2016)

madcow said:


> You've already started practice?


Many schools doing training right now. Some trying to get ahead and some trying to make this a whole year experience. 
For example my kid doing pre-season soccer (September-November), regular season (November-Feb/March), post season (March-June), Summer League (June-July). August is the only off month.


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 5, 2016)

6th period. It's not practice, it's their PE Class. Semantics.


----------



## sandshark (Oct 5, 2016)

etc1217 said:


> Thank you, everyone for your candor and experiences.  The only reason I ask is because my DD would love to play HS but the coach is being a true A$$ to her.  So she may have to forgo HS and it's bumming her out.  But she was worry if it will affect her potential of college play but by reading everyone's post, not really.  The sad part is that her HS coach really doesn't know soccer very well (who is a Biology teacher, who claims he played back in the day) and gives directions that contradict what her club coaches teach.  So she is constantly looking confused because she's trying to play the way she has been taught by club coaches then he tries to correct her....for example...during practice, my DD is a CB, so she ran into the goal box to clear the ball because they were playing with no goalies...he told her you shouldn't be in the box, she ran into the box to clear the ball...so she looked at him with a confused look, so she was thinking... what should I have done...let the other team score and not defend my goal??  As much as she wants to play with her friends in HS, she is having a hard time dealing with the HS coach's soccer logic and she isn't the only one on the team who thinks he is an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> Many schools doing training right now. Some trying to get ahead and some trying to make this a whole year experience.
> For example my kid doing pre-season soccer (September-November), regular season (November-Feb/March), post season (March-June), Summer League (June-July). August is the only off month.


That seems like a bunch of soccer, we already have a couple of pre-season high school soccer injuries and our club coach isn't happy-injury from too much training is his concern.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> 6th period. It's not practice, it's their PE Class. Semantics.


Plus zero period footsal.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 5, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> Many schools doing training right now. Some trying to get ahead and some trying to make this a whole year experience.
> For example my kid doing pre-season soccer (September-November), regular season (November-Feb/March), post season (March-June), Summer League (June-July). August is the only off month.


That is a lot of soccer.  Mine never participated in the offseason stuff and usually showed up the second week of practice.  Honestly with most elite club players the preseason is a waste of time other than the coach building the gameplan around his/her elite club players as they return.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 5, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> 6th period. It's not practice, it's their PE Class. Semantics.


It depends on training and who is coaching


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 5, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> That is a lot of soccer.  Mine never participated in the offseason stuff and usually showed up the second week of practice.  Honestly with most elite club players the preseason is a waste of time other than the coach building the gameplan around his/her elite club players as they return.


They get a grade. If they are not there, how can the coach/teacher give them a grade?


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 5, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> It depends on training and who is coaching


Not sure what that means. It is a class. They get a grade. What they do during that time is dependent upon the teacher/coach. Sometimes they will do conditioning. Sometimes weights. Sometimes some field activities.


----------



## sandshark (Oct 5, 2016)

High school is a time for low pressure soccer. Friends from other teams, clubs and areas  all come together and play the game for school pride, new friendships and lots of great memories! And beleave it or not skill, maybe a different skill set requiring your player to conform to a slower pace and low level style of play but in the end they get a great lesson on how to fit into a diverse team. 
 Of course most clubs want our kids to skip HS soccer or other sports because they want the missed revenue. Let's be honest most clubs would rob you and your family of time, money and memories if they can profit from it. This is your DD childhood make it as fun as possible! Our kids will have to join the real world soon enough. Im sure she will cherish those HS memories later in life. High school memories and friendships last a life time, club soccer for the most part is over and done when you graduate from HS.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 5, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> They get a grade. If they are not there, how can the coach/teacher give them a grade?


Okay.  I hear you it's a class but it sounds like they are scrimmaging.  I they are and it is supervised then that is considered extra practice and against the rules.  I also thing that it is too much soccer considering that the girls are already playing club and practicing 3-4 times a week plus two games on the weekend.  Too much soccer.


----------



## charlie murphy (Oct 5, 2016)

was really just reading the thread for entertainment. But now a little to add from first hand experience. My son's high school team has not hit the field yet. They are running the track , they are working speed work and I think they are playing basketball ( that seems like Class) . Some of the kids on the club team have been playing "with the high school soccer team thru the summer: in tournaments and local scrimmages and continue to have 6th period PE that seems to be more like "'practice'.....practice we're talkin' bout practice"  I got concerned that their team was not practicing after hearing about the other boys on the team. So on the way home on Sunday we talked about HS soccer . Their response was "well they go to D1 schools" . Now personally, I am glad the school where my boys go does not start soccer until after thanksgiving and here is the reason. HS soccer has decimated the club team with injuries currently : 2 boys out with ankle injuries , 2 boys out with knee injuries , 2 boys out with lumbar stains. 18 roster - 6 injury = 12 ( that's one sub). *All injuries* were the result of high school soccer. At premier level that is ridiculous , playing with one sub! If one can not play club level during HS season (CIS rule) then HS should not be playing during club. Granted the boys on the club team are all freshman and sophomores trying to make varsity, so I image they are going 120 % , 100% of the time. I also believe that at that age they would never do anything to jeopardize the possibility of making the varsity squad, thus trying to play with injury until they can't play, so some coach and play responsibility there. But ,  more realistically I think the high school coach ( PE teacher) has a different agenda then the boys well being. So, bottom line...... be careful with HS soccer.


----------



## mirage (Oct 5, 2016)

Majority of HS uses 6th period PE to keep the team together during off season.  The primary motivation is to build chemistry between the players and get strength exercises in.  That said, plenty of injuries occur and who knows how their 5v5s or alike are considered "practice", or not, but it goes on.

Luckily, my kid's HS coach is a local university head coach and all the lower level coaches (JV and Frosh) are his college players earning extra money during HS season, which means there is nothing going on currently (the college soccer season is now).  

Soccer at my kid's HS is a 7th period activity.   While a grade is issued, if a kid has another PE period and wishes to keep both, then he/she can get two PE period credits done in one fall semester.  

The preseason has more intense game schedule than the regular season, since most schools do couple of tournaments and scrimmages in December.  I recall CIF limits total number of games to 20 for the entire season, including preseason games (outside of CIF playoffs).


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 5, 2016)

etc1217 said:


> Thank you, everyone for your candor and experiences.  The only reason I ask is because my DD would love to play HS but the coach is being a true A$$ to her.  So she may have to forgo HS and it's bumming her out.  But she was worry if it will affect her potential of college play but by reading everyone's post, not really.  The sad part is that her HS coach really doesn't know soccer very well (who is a Biology teacher, who claims he played back in the day) and gives directions that contradict what her club coaches teach.  So she is constantly looking confused because she's trying to play the way she has been taught by club coaches then he tries to correct her....for example...during practice, my DD is a CB, so she ran into the goal box to clear the ball because they were playing with no goalies...he told her you shouldn't be in the box, she ran into the box to clear the ball...so she looked at him with a confused look, so she was thinking... what should I have done...let the other team score and not defend my goal??  As much as she wants to play with her friends in HS, she is having a hard time dealing with the HS coach's soccer logic and she isn't the only one on the team who thinks he is an idiot.


Yeah, if she's just worried about college coaches and recruitment, it won't be an issue if she skips HS soccer.  Plus it will give her more time to really work on skills, let her body recover and grow, and of course, study!


----------



## charlie murphy (Oct 5, 2016)

mirage said:


> Majority of HS uses 6th period PE to keep the team together during off season.  The primary motivation is to build chemistry between the players and get strength exercises in.  That said, plenty of injuries occur and who knows how their 5v5s or alike are considered "practice", or not, but it goes on.
> 
> Luckily, my kid's HS coach is a local university head coach and all the lower level coaches (JV and Frosh) are his college players earning extra money during HS season, which means there is nothing going on currently (the college soccer season is now).
> 
> ...


can players coach ? and not violate NCAA rules.


----------



## twoclubpapa (Oct 5, 2016)

mirage said:


> I recall CIF limits total number of games to 20 for the entire season, including preseason games (outside of CIF playoffs).


The CIF Southern Section limit is 20 games or "contests" (CIF term).  Tournaments count as 2 contests even though up to 5 games are allowed.  Teams are allowed to enter up to 3 tournaments so that is a maximum of 29 actual games.  Note that tournament games will typically be shorter than 80 minutes but some tournaments do have full length championship matches.


----------

